# tcp/ip tunnel?



## alex0815 (27. September 2002)

folgendes Problem: 
ein Netzwerk hat den Internetzugang nur über einen Proxyserver realisiert (W2k ISA) 
Wie kann ich einen TCP-IP Tunnel erzeugen um meine Daten zwar über den Proxy ins Web zu kriegen aber gleichzeitig die Zensur/Protokollierung zu umgehen????


----------



## Eyewitness (27. September 2002)

Mit einem lokalen Socks oder entsprechenden Programmen. Wird aber nicht gehen, ohne daß der Proxy Admin es merkt, wenn er sich die Logs ansieht.


----------



## alex0815 (27. September 2002)

wenn der admin irgendwann merkt, dass ich sowas benutze wäre das nicht weiter schlimm. nur will ich bis dahin meinen internetverkehr nicht sichtbar haben. was für programme gibt's denn da so?


----------



## Strider (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von alex0815 _
> *folgendes Problem:
> ein Netzwerk hat den Internetzugang nur über einen Proxyserver realisiert (W2k ISA)
> Wie kann ich einen TCP-IP Tunnel erzeugen um meine Daten zwar über den Proxy ins Web zu kriegen aber gleichzeitig die Zensur/Protokollierung zu umgehen???? *



Du meinst mit "Tunnel" jetzt aber nicht VPN, oder ?

Dafür müsstest Du hüben und drüben eine VPN-Software installieren (wird bei W2K/XP bereits mitgeliefert) und darauf hoffen, dass der Proxy die verschlüsselten VPN-Pakete nicht verwirft...
Mit dem VPN-Client von Widoof 98 geht´s übrigens nicht ohne weiteres -der braucht erst noch ein Update...
Hope that helps!

Cya -

Strider


----------



## beelzebubi (30. Dezember 2003)

Das dürfte garnicht funktionieren da du wahrscheinlich garnicht an den Rechner mit der öffentlichen IP rankommst um ein Portforewarding zu deinem Rechner 
einzurichten.


----------

